# camposol



## elle79

*Camposol*

Hi, I'm thinking if buying in camposol,Murcia, do any of you have any advice on the area and why it's so cheap there ?


----------



## RichTUK

Not sure but they have had problems in the past so it could be affecting there ability to sell more properties.

Camposol residents fight back


----------



## tarot650

elle79 said:


> Hi, I'm thinking if buying in camposol,Murcia, do any of you have any advice on the area and why it's so cheap there ?


I don't know if you have been to Camposol,but if you havn't,go and then you will realise why the properties are so cheap.Me and the other half looked at Camposol a good few years back when they were starting the first phase.If my memory serves me right there was going to be a total of 6000 properties.Now,I am not going to sound sarcastic but me and the wife are now in our 19th year of living in Spain permanently so you can tell that we enjoy our life here but if we had had to live on Camposol I am afraid we would now be back in the UK.If there are any forum members on here who live on Camposol I apologise.Have some photo's somewhere of when we looked years back and you would not believe the construction of some of these peoperties.They used to come flat packed on the back of a lorry and in a couple of days they could have a house erected.Do a you tube search for Camposol,Mazarron as there are a lot of videos on there.No I do not have any love for Camposol but have to admit I do like Puerto De Mazarron which is not too far away.Again I apologise if there are any forum members on here from Camposol but this is just my humble opinion.


----------



## stmary

Hi < we are new to this forum , and we are thinking of moving to Spain , We have been looking at property prices in Camposol and there seem to be a lot for sale and cheap , We noticed that Sector C and D seem to be for sale , are there any problems there ,
Also what's sector A and B like ?
We would be very grateful for any replies regarding these properties , cheers


----------



## tarot650

stmary said:


> Hi < we are new to this forum , and we are thinking of moving to Spain , We have been looking at property prices in Camposol and there seem to be a lot for sale and cheap , We noticed that Sector C and D seem to be for sale , are there any problems there ,
> Also what's sector A and B like ?
> We would be very grateful for any replies regarding these properties , cheers


The reason they are cheap is it's in the middle of nowhere and there is a lot of subsidance.Do a search on you tube on Camposol.We had a look at Camposol years ago when they were building the 1st fase.If memory serves my right it was a firm from Essex who were advertising them and there advertising campaign was something else.If there are a lot for sale you have to ask yourself why.If you are going to look in that area have a look around Puerto Del Mazarron which is far superior to Camposol.Also a lot of the houses which were built on Camposol were built with prefabricated concrete sections to get them built as fast as they could.This is only my humble opinion but I can think of far nicer places to live.Regards.SB.


----------



## m.george

We stayed for a week at Camposol last year.The supermarket was cheap, the weather was good, and the people in the neighbouring villa were lovely but they were the only positives. Our car was vandalised there (never had any problems anywhere else in Spain). The area looks as if it needs an injection of money to spruce it up abit (alot!) I'm afraid to say it seemed aliitle run down where we were staying. Properties are quite cheap to rent there so definately try before you buy (or choose not to.) Personally, I agree with Soulboy in that Puerto Del Mazarron is alot nicer.


----------



## stmary

Thank you very much , you have now put our thoughts in the right direction , and it wont be Camposol , we will look where you said as we are out there in September for 2 weeks ,we are staying in Punta prima , and hiring a car to get round again . thanks again


----------



## tarot650

stmary said:


> Thank you very much , you have now put our thoughts in the right direction , and it wont be Camposol , we will look where you said as we are out there in September for 2 weeks ,we are staying in Punta prima , and hiring a car to get round again . thanks again


It really is sorry to have to condemn somewhere but like I said we looked at Camposol when it was just starting.We had already bought a place on the Costa del Sol and when we sold our bar down there we spent the next 5years travelling around and looking at different areas for if we ever decided to move.At the time the marketing ploy was just unbelievable and if memory serves me right there were goiing to be 8,000 properties.4,000 on one side of the road and 4,000 on the other with a golf course,club house,restaurants,bars etc.etc...It's only when we saw how they constructed these properties that we said an absolute no.no.Plus if you decided to live on there with your family you are going to need two cars but like I said I have a soft spot for Mazarron and Cartagena.Oh and I forgot to say on the original plan that there wasn't that vast main road running through it like there is today.


----------



## stmary

Thank again for answering our questions regarding Camposol , It is a shame that people that bought on there are stuck and just want out at any price too .
I guess when you looked years ago every one was on the ban wagon wanting what they thought was a great place to buy and live , what a shame hey ........... all their hard earned money gone on a concrete jungle .
I hope now you have found where you like too as we hope we will do as well .
Cheers for that , i raise a glass to your health and happiness


----------



## tarot650

stmary said:


> Thank again for answering our questions regarding Camposol , It is a shame that people that bought on there are stuck and just want out at any price too .
> I guess when you looked years ago every one was on the ban wagon wanting what they thought was a great place to buy and live , what a shame hey ........... all their hard earned money gone on a concrete jungle .
> I hope now you have found where you like too as we hope we will do as well .
> Cheers for that , i raise a glass to your health and happiness


Sincerely hope you find what you are looking for.For some it's easy and for others it is not.We bought our first property which at the time we though that that would be it.I forget how long we had been in,it wasn't long,when the first crane appeared then another one and before we knew it we had four appartment blocks built round our house.That's how come we started looking at other areas.We would throw a couple of holdalls in the back of,oh nearly mentioned the make of car there and wouldn't want to start bragging like some people,and we searched all over southern Spain looking at different places that's how we saw Camposol because of the advertising campaign.We also looked at Albox in Almeria,Mojacar and all of the inland villages before we found something else we liked and we knew nothing would built at the front and back of us and must say we are happier than we ever were on the coast.Like I said I sincerely wish you the best of luck in your search and don't envy you as if you find the propery isn't right for you selling it on can be a nightmare.


----------



## extranjero

stmary said:


> Hi < we are new to this forum , and we are thinking of moving to Spain , We have been looking at property prices in Camposol and there seem to be a lot for sale and cheap , We noticed that Sector C and D seem to be for sale , are there any problems there ,
> Also what's sector A and B like ?
> We would be very grateful for any replies regarding these properties , cheers


I suggest you take a look for yourself, and don't listen to people, some of whom have never been anywhere near Camposol.
Every urbanisation has problems and the ones mentioned here are hugely exaggerated. Believe when I say that subsidence is a very small problem in a very small area. The rest of the properties are well established and there are some fantastic bargains.
The beautiful Seaside town of Puerto de Mazarron is nearby, plus national parks, interesting villages and Cartagena, a wonderful city, steeped in history with a huge port area.
It is sad that ignorant people felt fit to run the place down, when they know nothing about it, apart from rumours.Don't let them put you off-come and visit!:clap2:


----------



## tarot650

extranjero said:


> I suggest you take a look for yourself, and don't listen to people, some of whom have never been anywhere near Camposol.
> Every urbanisation has problems and the ones mentioned here are hugely exaggerated. Believe when I say that subsidence is a very small problem in a very small area. The rest of the properties are well established and there are some fantastic bargains.
> The beautiful Seaside town of Puerto de Mazarron is nearby, plus national parks, interesting villages and Cartagena, a wonderful city, steeped in history with a huge port area.
> It is sad that ignorant people felt fit to run the place down, when they know nothing about it, apart from rumours.Don't let them put you off-come and visit!:clap2:


If there isn't that much subsidence I wonder why the residents got together and started an action group and that's why that many people on there want off.The two enclosed files are from twelve months ago when we went to have a look to see what it was like finished as we have friends in Mazarron and we were having a couple of days with them.But hey at the end of the day horses for courses.Have to admit though that the wine was cheap in the bodega.


----------



## stmary

extranjero said:


> I suggest you take a look for yourself, and don't listen to people, some of whom have never been anywhere near Camposol.
> Every urbanisation has problems and the ones mentioned here are hugely exaggerated. Believe when I say that subsidence is a very small problem in a very small area. The rest of the properties are well established and there are some fantastic bargains.
> The beautiful Seaside town of Puerto de Mazarron is nearby, plus national parks, interesting villages and Cartagena, a wonderful city, steeped in history with a huge port area.
> It is sad that ignorant people felt fit to run the place down, when they know nothing about it, apart from rumours.Don't let them put you off-come and visit!:clap2:


Thank you , very interesting piece of writing , We will go and see for our self's as you say nothing lost to look , Do you your self live there ?
We we're on the murcia flight in April of this year and got talking to a lady called Carol , she had visited her family in Uk and was saying she lived in sector B , I think ...... She said visit the place , she also said she loved it and made lot's of friends there 
We did not go as a young man in front of us , tapped me on the shoulder and said take a look on U tube you'll see,,,,,,,,,,, oh dear we thought 
So when we got home we did and was gob smacked at the film showing all these lovely houses falling down , so that was that for us 
But reading this column it's made us think twice , We will go and let you all know what we saw and thought .thank you all for your input, very grateful indeed cheers


----------



## stmary

Hi there we will rent first and go from there , Think that is the best to do then we can look in our leisure over the months or year , Thank you for your reply and we appreciate your time to answer what you think and what you have been through and seen for your self .
When we get back in Sept we will let you know our thoughts on it and what we deicide to do cheers


----------



## welshduo

We spent some time there in winter 2011 when we were deciding where to buy. I can honestly say there is no more depressing place to live! We spent every day out of the place and regretted wasting time there. I would never even visit for a day!


----------



## extranjero

welshduo said:


> We spent some time there in winter 2011 when we were deciding where to buy. I can honestly say there is no more depressing place to live! We spent every day out of the place and regretted wasting time there. I would never even visit for a day!


Care to explain why?


----------



## stevesainty

We are still looking for a place to hang our hat.

We visited Campasol a couple of times. Once we were invited to a BBQ by a very nice family that live on sector B.

We discounted it for us personally, but that was only that it was so far away from anywhere else that you need a car if you want a change of scenery.

On the plus side sectors A & B are very well established and have thriving commercial centres.

We found that although the density of housing was great it was not uniform like estates in UK. The houses in each block were built in different orientations and gave the impression of being unique.

You can get a lot of house for your money there including very reasonable detached places with private pools.

If you never wanted to venture further afield then it is perfect, it has all the shops, services, bars, restaurants, etc. that you would ever need. Having said that though, there are a number of walking trails around.

However, one of its biggest assets are the people who live there. They have started numerous clubs and societies, so many that you could be engaged in a different activity several times a day. They have a wonderful self help scheme for people who are unfortunate to have medical problems. They liaise with the emergency services so that there is no delay in finding an address. They have people who will do hospital visits for paliative care.

The area has received an awful lot of stick in the media, most of it unfounded as the vast majority of the properties there are well built, and most of the people who live there are very happy.

It may not be everyones cup of tea, but please don't knock it until you have at least done a rudimentary recce of the place


----------



## tarot650

i rest my case


extranjero said:


> I suggest you take a look for yourself, and don't listen to people, some of whom have never been anywhere near Camposol.
> Every urbanisation has problems and the ones mentioned here are hugely exaggerated. Believe when I say that subsidence is a very small problem in a very small area. The rest of the properties are well established and there are some fantastic bargains.
> The beautiful Seaside town of Puerto de Mazarron is nearby, plus national parks, interesting villages and Cartagena, a wonderful city, steeped in history with a huge port area.
> It is sad that ignorant people felt fit to run the place down, when they know nothing about it, apart from rumours.Don't let them put you off-come and visit!:clap2:


----------



## colrose777

Soulboy you should rest your case - permanently.
If you are dim enough to believe "Homes from Hell", a sensationalist piece of reporting crap, then clearly you do not have the integrity to make a reasoned argument about the merits for or against Camposol.
The subsidence affects less than one percent of the properties there, but the community spirit is such that the majority of residents not affected are very willing to support the few who are. In fact community support is stronger there than I have encountered anywhere else, and is just one of the factors that makes it a great place to live.
There have been some issues with the builder, MASA, but these are in the process of being resolved, and for anyone who is capable of looking past the few who are shouting loudest about their problems, and which urbanisation does not have them?, will find a pleasant area. lots of local facilities, surrounded by open countryside yet 10 minutes from Mazzaron town and 15 minutes from miles of clean and, for most of the year, virtually empty beaches.
Please don't spout trite rubbish until you actually know what you are talking about.


----------



## tarot650

colrose777 said:


> Soulboy you should rest your case - permanently.
> If you are dim enough to believe "Homes from Hell", a sensationalist piece of reporting crap, then clearly you do not have the integrity to make a reasoned argument about the merits for or against Camposol.
> The subsidence affects less than one percent of the properties there, but the community spirit is such that the majority of residents not affected are very willing to support the few who are. In fact community support is stronger there than I have encountered anywhere else, and is just one of the factors that makes it a great place to live.
> There have been some issues with the builder, MASA, but these are in the process of being resolved, and for anyone who is capable of looking past the few who are shouting loudest about their problems, and which urbanisation does not have them?, will find a pleasant area. lots of local facilities, surrounded by open countryside yet 10 minutes from Mazzaron town and 15 minutes from miles of clean and, for most of the year, virtually empty beaches.
> Please don't spout trite rubbish until you actually know what you are talking about.


Ahh you must live on Camposol and possibly trying to sell your house and can't find someone dim enough to buy it.And no I don't believe the homes from hell but you try telling that to the people who have been affected by this.We looked at Camposol when they were just starting the first phase and then had another look 12months ago just to see what it was like finished and saw some of those properties that were affected.I bet if you bought one of these defective properties you would soon be whingeing.Mind you I don't blame you for sticking up for the place as somebody has got to.


----------



## macki62000

Hi, reading these posts on Camposol with interest! I live there on A having bought my house in 2007 and moved over last year. Yes there are problems but what urbanisation doesnt have? What U tube nor anywhere else will show you is a video of the FANTASTIC community spirit in Camposol. For me it is reminiscent of 40/50 years ago in the UK when neighbours looked out for each other and helped without looking for anything in return. We are also the ONLY unbinisation in Spain with a unique first aid support team (FAST) who look after everyone, residents and visitors alike, whilst in Camposol. They are on duty 365 days a year 24/7. We have gardening groups, potholing groups (yes I know this should be taken care of by the builder or the local ayuntamiento, however the former is now no longer on site and the latter, like many councils in the UK, are stretched financially. However, a measure of the community( and by community I mean all nationalities - not just the UK expats) is that they didnt just sit and whinge about it, they got up off their backsides, got organised and are making a great difference! My husband and myself have such a good life in Camposol. The best idea is to disregard anyone else's opinion, come and look. You will be surprised I am sure.


----------



## tarot650

macki62000 said:


> Hi, reading these posts on Camposol with interest! I live there on A having bought my house in 2007 and moved over last year. Yes there are problems but what urbanisation doesnt have? What U tube nor anywhere else will show you is a video of the FANTASTIC community spirit in Camposol. For me it is reminiscent of 40/50 years ago in the UK when neighbours looked out for each other and helped without looking for anything in return. We are also the ONLY unbinisation in Spain with a unique first aid support team (FAST) who look after everyone, residents and visitors alike, whilst in Camposol. They are on duty 365 days a year 24/7. We have gardening groups, potholing groups (yes I know this should be taken care of by the builder or the local ayuntamiento, however the former is now no longer on site and the latter, like many councils in the UK, are stretched financially. However, a measure of the community( and by community I mean all nationalities - not just the UK expats) is that they didnt just sit and whinge about it, they got up off their backsides, got organised and are making a great difference! My husband and myself have such a good life in Camposol. The best idea is to disregard anyone else's opinion, come and look. You will be surprised I am sure.


Just be thankful you havn't got one of these defective properties and living on there you have got to defend the place.I know I would but for all the people who love the place'which I dont blame them' there are quite a lot who hate it and want off but sorry it's not my idea of Spain living on a sprawling concrete jungle.


----------



## macki62000

soulboy said:


> Just be thankful you havn't got one of these defective properties and living on there you have got to defend the place.I know I would but for all the people who love the place'which I dont blame them' there are quite a lot who hate it and want off but sorry it's not my idea of Spain living on a sprawling concrete jungle.


 I take it you do not live here Soulboy, otherwise you would be aware it is anything but a sprawling concrete jungle. In fact there are very many areas which are maturing very well. I accept the fact there are problems but they are a small percentage of the overall place. The measure of a place isnt all about how the houses are built, or what they look like surely? Is it not more important to live in a great community? Camposol IS a great community, so much so that the Spaniards are choosing to live here as well. Everyone is entitled to make their own mind up. However, I personally doubt I would share my low opinion of somewhere having never lived in it myself? Perhaps you should take time to get to know a place personally prior to denigrating it to others? As I said, I choose to live here, I could easily sell my property and move elsewhere but I think I would be hard pushed to find somewhere as unique as Camposol.


----------



## dougalsmom

I have lived on Camposol for 13plus years. I live on the original part which was called Sector A, now known as Los Palacios, I have never had anything wrong with my villa, the roads or anything else , I do not have houses right on top of each other, we all have large plots so we are private, without being cut off, I have a selection of all nationalities around me. I have travelled around the costas quite a bit, There is nowhere on the costa Blanca or Del Sol I would swap for where I am, I have a beautiful villa with mountain views, a five minute walk to shops etc or get in the car and 10 minutes to the Puerto de Mazarron, which is delightful, Go the opposite direction 20 minutes and I am driving thru the mountains. We have beautiful gardens , and a community spirit that I do not think exsists anywhere else. We have our own Health Centre, Post office dentists chemists, you name it we have it.
We have a working relationship with the local council, and a new addiotion of our own Policeman, Please do not run down Camposol after a few days holiday or even worse never having been here at all.


----------



## tarot650

macki62000 said:


> I take it you do not live here Soulboy, otherwise you would be aware it is anything but a sprawling concrete jungle. In fact there are very many areas which are maturing very well. I accept the fact there are problems but they are a small percentage of the overall place. The measure of a place isnt all about how the houses are built, or what they look like surely? Is it not more important to live in a great community? Camposol IS a great community, so much so that the Spaniards are choosing to live here as well. Everyone is entitled to make their own mind up. However, I personally doubt I would share my low opinion of somewhere having never lived in it myself? Perhaps you should take time to get to know a place personally prior to denigrating it to others? As I said, I choose to live here, I could easily sell my property and move elsewhere but I think I would be hard pushed to find somewhere as unique as Camposol.


Yes I will admit Camposol is unique.A sprawling mass of concrete and would not live on there for a gold clock.Like I said in a previous post we looked at Camposol when they had just started building it when they had the underpass under the road and also like I said had a look again 12 months ago when we were visiting friends in Puerto del Mazarrón.Bought some cheap wine from the bodega,had a natter to a couple of the locals.Like I say if your property was defective the shoe would certainly be on the other foot and if Spanish people are buying on there one can only presume it's because they are very cheap.


----------



## dougalsmom

I wonder where the mass of concrete is. I walk amongst beutiful palm lined streets and gardens that we look after, A lovely parque every villa with big sprawling gardens all beautifully landscaped, Mind I dont live in bars or sit around outside of them , so I guess we have different lifestyles.
I love mine.


----------



## tarot650

dougalsmom said:


> I have lived on Camposol for 13plus years. I live on the original part which was called Sector A, now known as Los Palacios, I have never had anything wrong with my villa, the roads or anything else , I do not have houses right on top of each other, we all have large plots so we are private, without being cut off, I have a selection of all nationalities around me. I have travelled around the costas quite a bit, There is nowhere on the costa Blanca or Del Sol I would swap for where I am, I have a beautiful villa with mountain views, a five minute walk to shops etc or get in the car and 10 minutes to the Puerto de Mazarron, which is delightful, Go the opposite direction 20 minutes and I am driving thru the mountains. We have beautiful gardens , and a community spirit that I do not think exsists anywhere else. We have our own Health Centre, Post office dentists chemists, you name it we have it.
> We have a working relationship with the local council, and a new addiotion of our own Policeman, Please do not run down Camposol after a few days holiday or even worse never having been here at all.


Well you are one of the lucky ones.Hope you havn't got one of those villas where you have to go outside to go up a staircase to go to your bedroom.Of course you wouldn't live anywhere else and I honestly don't blame you for defending your concrete jungle.I know I would.


----------



## tarot650

dougalsmom said:


> I wonder where the mass of concrete is. I walk amongst beutiful palm lined streets and gardens that we look after, A lovely parque every villa with big sprawling gardens all beautifully landscaped, Mind I dont live in bars or sit around outside of them , so I guess we have different lifestyles.
> I love mine.


One thing is for sure I wouldn't want to walk from the Bodega to the properties in the distance.Ohh a big thanks for your post.You have just reminded me I need to go to Specsavers or they must have done the palm lined streets in the last 12 months.You will have to take some photo's and put them up.


----------



## jimenato

I was wondering how long it would take for the Camposol Residents Defence Committee to turn up. 

Can't blame you guys - you have to try to talk the place up somehow. Sadly I think that, whether deserved or not, the place has such a bad reputation that you might be on to a loser for a bit anyway. 

Good luck with it.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## ronzeus

Hi Folks ,I am one of the dim witted ones ,having moved out here in April,no driving licence ,nor has my wife.So i must be mad for being stuck in this concrete jungle and for buying here.
Not a bit of it ,we have very good resturants ,bars supermarkets ,the bus service has been improved recently and is now an excellant service,more community organisations than anywhere i have ever seen,lovely views ,walks,and listen carefully soulboy ,many palm trees. 
I consider my self lucky to live here rather than some place like Malaga.


----------



## tarot650

ronzeus said:


> Hi Folks ,I am one of the dim witted ones ,having moved out here in April,no driving licence ,nor has my wife.So i must be mad for being stuck in this concrete jungle and for buying here.
> Not a bit of it ,we have very good resturants ,bars supermarkets ,the bus service has been improved recently and is now an excellant service,more community organisations than anywhere i have ever seen,lovely views ,walks,and listen carefully soulboy ,many palm trees.
> I consider my self lucky to live here rather than some place like Malaga.


Sorry to disappoint you but we live in Málaga province and of course you like the community spirit with everybody knowing your business and if it was me living on there I would defend the place as I think anybody would.I am just glad that I was never suckered into buying a place on there.Believe me you will soon get fed up of relying on a bus service.It's the people who are trying to sell and are desperate to get off that I feel sorry


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Conclusion.
Some people like living in Camposol, some love it and some don't like the place at all.
Moving on...
It would be great if some of those from Camposol who have recently become members took advantage and posted on some other threads to to give other information about living in Spain, not just concentrating on the pros and cons of Camposol.


----------



## ronzeus

Soulboy ,why would i get fed up with relying on buses,didnt you read the part that i dont drive so use buses all the time,i also dont tell people my business ,i cant understand your attitude as it must be 13 years ago when you looked here and as for being suckered I, spent quite some time looking for property in Spain before buying here,as i had also seen all the videos on the negative parts on Camposol,i am also on sector a which is a lovely spot to live.
There are problems on parts of c and d affecting a minority of properties but it is nowhere as bad as made out.
I do have sympathy for the people affected by this but they are getting help and hopefully a resolution will be found soon.
I also have a certain degree of sympathy for people that are put off by small minded people who really dont know what they are talking about.
For anyone wanting to look for theirselves please look up Murcia to-day website and make up your own mind.


----------



## tepee

Live in (note not on) Camposol and love it. Yes it has had its problems but then I can't think of any Spanish development that has'nt. Those problems were caused by the builder just doing its own thing, the council not controlling the builder and unfortunately property buyers who thought the process was the same as the UK with all the same legal legal protection regarding title and description. It is not just Camposol all of Spain and if you think that's bad trying buying in France!

Living in not on, is the key, it is a community, if you do not want to live in a community go stay on a mountain, that would not suit me but then I would not criticise the mountain in the way some chose to criticise the choice of others. 

Just note there are hundreds of very satisfied Camposol owners and very few detractors, is it Camposol that has the problem or is it the detractors?

Every time a critcal post appears on any web site it is always from someone with a personal gripe, it most cases it is personal regret at not doing the proper research and back ground checks and blaming their failiure on other places or people.

15 mins from the beach, 15 mins from the mountains an excellent medical centre, a super community (including a community fast medical response team) shops and restraunts. Low priced properties, yes, just like the rest of Spain even properties in Malaga have dropped in price. 

Yes some people you can't please when it comes to Camposol - is the problem Camposol or the complainent?


----------



## macki62000

Specsavers it is Soulboy. This is only a small portion of A. There are similar tree lined avenues throughout Camposol. As for the prices of the houses being cheap, yes you are correct. There is a recession on and property prices in general have dipped considerably. That would be everywhere across Spain and most of Europe. However, things are moving on and property is moving here. As has been said, the problems we have with some defective villas affect a very small proportion of Camposol overall. People should come and make their own minds up. The UK media love to sensationalise and by doing so quite often will blow things out of all proportion, which is exactly what has happened here. Sorry to dissappoint you but the majority of people here are here because they have come to Camposol and chosen to be part of this fabulous community, warts and all. They were not beamed down from an alien planet and just happened to land here. We love it and quite frankly I am glad you dont stay here either, its better if the whingers, whiners and cup half full people stay away.


----------



## tarot650

ronzeus said:


> Soulboy ,why would i get fed up with relying on buses,didnt you read the part that i dont drive so use buses all the time,i also dont tell people my business ,i cant understand your attitude as it must be 13 years ago when you looked here and as for being suckered I, spent quite some time looking for property in Spain before buying here,as i had also seen all the videos on the negative parts on Camposol,i am also on sector a which is a lovely spot to live.
> There are problems on parts of c and d affecting a minority of properties but it is nowhere as bad as made out.
> I do have sympathy for the people affected by this but they are getting help and hopefully a resolution will be found soon.
> I also have a certain degree of sympathy for people that are put off by small minded people who really dont know what they are talking about.
> For anyone wanting to look for theirselves please look up Murcia to-day website and make up your own mind.


Not trying to tell anybody your business but am just stating a fact.The novelty of relying onbuses will soon wear thin and I have heard it all before.Ohh we don't need a car,but there again you have got such a nice community spirit there will always be somebody you can scrounge a lift from.You are correct in saying we did look when they were just starting the first phase and had a visit last year when we were visiting friends in Mazarrón,which I absolutely love I hasten to add, and I honestly don't blame anybody for defending where they live just the people who are desparate to sell and get off but sorry it's not my idea of Spain.But,each to their own and sincerely wish the best of luck to all who have bought defedtive properties and I really hope they get them sorted out.


----------



## tarot650

macki62000 said:


> Specsavers it is Soulboy. This is only a small portion of A. There are similar tree lined avenues throughout Camposol. As for the prices of the houses being cheap, yes you are correct. There is a recession on and property prices in general have dipped considerably. That would be everywhere across Spain and most of Europe. However, things are moving on and property is moving here. As has been said, the problems we have with some defective villas affect a very small proportion of Camposol overall. People should come and make their own minds up. The UK media love to sensationalise and by doing so quite often will blow things out of all proportion, which is exactly what has happened here. Sorry to dissappoint you but the majority of people here are here because they have come to Camposol and chosen to be part of this fabulous community, warts and all. They were not beamed down from an alien planet and just happened to land here. We love it and quite frankly I am glad you dont stay here either, its better if the whingers, whiners and cup half full people stay away.


I would certainly be getting onto your community and sacking your gardener.Looks a bit overgrown and certainly would not want to live opposite all that scrub land.As Mrs. Brown would say ''that's nice''.


----------



## macki62000

We have a gardening group, I will be sure to pass on your recommendations. Glad your eyesight seems to have improved.


----------



## ronzeus

Soulboy ,for the third time ,i dont drive ,have always used buses and always will as i am too old to learn to drive,so will not get fed up using them ,as for scrounging lifts ,never done it once.Stop presumming everything and try to take in some of the things that are being written


----------



## ronzeus

Pesky Wesky said:


> Conclusion.
> Some people like living in Camposol, some love it and some don't like the place at all.
> Moving on...
> It would be great if some of those from Camposol who have recently become members took advantage and posted on some other threads to to give other information about living in Spain, not just concentrating on the pros and cons of Camposol.


Hi Pesky ,already have done,i like this forum in spite of very negative postings on Camposol from one who knows nothing.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

tepee said:


> Live in (note not on) Camposol and love it. Yes it has had its problems but then I can't think of any Spanish development that has'nt. Those problems were caused by the builder just doing its own thing, the council not controlling the builder and unfortunately property buyers who thought the process was the same as the UK with all the same legal legal protection regarding title and description. It is not just Camposol all of Spain and if you think that's bad trying buying in France!


Cannot agree with you there.
Spain includes Castilla y Leon, Madrid, Asturias and everything in between. 
Where I live there are loads of "urbanizaciones" surrounding the town. Some are places where all the houses are the same. In others everyone did their own thing, but still have a "comunidad" in common.
Every group has their own idiosynchrasies, but I only know of one builder/ legal problem which was that the houses were half built and then finished off several years later and that was not declared by the builder when he eventually sold them off (nothing to do with the present crisis.
In all the others there are no problems of this kind.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

ronzeus said:


> Hi Pesky ,already have done,i like this forum in spite of very negative postings on Camposol from one who knows nothing.


Glad someone's left the bickering behind them!
Have fun on the forum


----------



## jojo

Pesky Wesky said:


> Glad someone's left the bickering behind them!
> Have fun on the forum


Lets not forget that we all have different tastes, wants and needs from our lives and where we live. theres no point in criticising other peoples choices, so dont bother. All we can do is comment from our opinion - which isnt going to be everyones!

Jo xxxx


----------



## LJandSL

Soulboy

Camposol, good points & bad points but good value for money if your looking to buy!!

The urbanization even has it's own "El Presidente" (appointed by 4 other owners) and a Mayor who are both nearlly as opinionated as you are and are currently attempting to further their own personal political ambitions within the local council.

Latest talk is of a Presidential Flag Staff being erected outside of the Presidential Villa with Presidential flag to be flown when he is in attendance!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky

LJandSL said:


> Latest talk is of a Presidential Flag Staff being erected outside of the Presidential Villa with Presidential flag to be flown when he is in attendance!!


Reminiscent of the statue erected in Castellón airport, that of no planes fame, which is supposedly modelled on Carlos Fabra. I mean from the point of view of how to waste money.


----------



## colrose777

LJandSL said:


> Soulboy
> 
> Camposol, good points & bad points but good value for money if your looking to buy!!
> 
> The urbanization even has it's own "El Presidente" (appointed by 4 other owners) and a Mayor who are both nearlly as opinionated as you are and are currently attempting to further their own personal political ambitions within the local council.
> 
> Latest talk is of a Presidential Flag Staff being erected outside of the Presidential Villa with Presidential flag to be flown when he is in attendance!!


What a load of cobblers !!

I think you may be referring to Mazarron Country Club, or Polaris World, both nearby, but there is certainly nothing like that going on in Camposol.

Just where do stupid people glean this mis-information from.


----------



## tepee

Pesky Wesky said:


> Cannot agree with you there.
> Spain includes Castilla y Leon, Madrid, Asturias and everything in between.
> Where I live there are loads of "urbanizaciones" surrounding the town. Some are places where all the houses are the same. In others everyone did their own thing, but still have a "comunidad" in common.
> Every group has their own idiosynchrasies, but I only know of one builder/ legal problem which was that the houses were half built and then finished off several years later and that was not declared by the builder when he eventually sold them off (nothing to do with the present crisis.
> In all the others there are no problems of this kind


Congratulations on a very selective memory, no other urbanisation with such problems in Spain? You must be joking or out of touch with reality.

Don't know what your personal problem is with Camposol but please show a little fairness in your comments


----------



## Pesky Wesky

> Pesky Wesky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cannot agree with you there.
> Spain includes Castilla y Leon, Madrid, Asturias and everything in between.
> Where I live there are loads of "urbanizaciones" surrounding the town. Some are places where all the houses are the same. In others everyone did their own thing, but still have a "comunidad" in common.
> Every group has their own idiosynchrasies, but I only know of one builder/ legal problem which was that the houses were half built and then finished off several years later and that was not declared by the builder when he eventually sold them off (nothing to do with the present crisis.
> In all the others there are no problems of this
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on a very selective memory, no other urbanisation with such problems in Spain? You must be joking or out of touch with reality.
> 
> Don't know what your personal problem is with Camposol but please show a little fairness in your comments
Click to expand...

I'd like to make something clear.
I have absolutely no problem with Camposol. I don't know it, have never been there and it's very unlikely that I ever will.
I have not given any opinion on Camposol in my 4 posts on the threads that are currently open on the subject.

Your next comment about a selective memory is ridiculous and I think probably stems from a general lack of knowledge about the *country of Spain*, not the comunidad, municipio, town or urbanizacion that you personally live on.
My experience is as valid as yours and I do not hear about the problems that others are commenting about, so cannot be expected to write about it. Please note, I do not live in the south of Spain

My comments, I'm sure, are "fair", but as I said before, yours, when talking about *Spain* are not.

New members are always welcome to the forum especially when they contribute useful, well documented information in their posts.

Looking forward to yours.


----------



## tepee

Well you obviously have visited every urbinization in Spain except Camposol and therefor are an undoubted talented expert in all urbinization matters. Being such an expert and by exerting another of your incredable talents, telepathy, you are able to decide that I know little of a country I have lived in on and off for nearly thirty years.

Congratulations and totaly enjoy your very own understanding of fairness and lets not bother any more.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

tepee said:


> Well you obviously have visited every urbinization in Spain except Camposol and therefor are an undoubted talented expert in all urbinization matters. Being such an expert and by exerting another of your incredable talents, telepathy, you are able to decide that I know little of a country I have lived in on and off for nearly thirty years.
> 
> Congratulations and totaly enjoy your very own understanding of fairness and lets not bother any more.


Many thanks for your glowing report!
When you have more than 5 posts any insults, jibes, bad mouthing can be carried out by PM which means that not the whole forum has to be involved in slanging matches.
Right now these posts are distracting me from working out how to fit my beach towel into my rucksack. Tomorrow I'm off to Asturias and then Cantabria to spend time with the Spanish side of the family who live in the north and who we often visit. A lovely part of the country to live in and spend time in. Very different from other parts of Spain, and the UK


----------



## tepee

I am so very, very pleased for you! Have a good time!


----------



## stevec2x

stmary said:


> Thank you very much , you have now put our thoughts in the right direction , and it wont be Camposol , we will look where you said as we are out there in September for 2 weeks ,we are staying in Punta prima , and hiring a car to get round again . thanks again


Say 'hi' when you see me in the Sunrise beach bar in Punta Prima! lol


----------



## mrypg9

Pesky Wesky said:


> Reminiscent of the statue erected in Castellón airport, that of no planes fame, which is supposedly modelled on Carlos Fabra. I mean from the point of view of how to waste money.


That has got to be the most hideous statue ever, even more hideous than the Communist-era concrete flower in Bratislava, Slovakia.


----------



## misterblue58

*Campasol / Marrazon Living - Any Thoughts or Views*

Hi Everyone

have been impressed how helpful people are on this site so thought we would "tap in" to local knowledge.

We lived owned / lived in tenerife for some years . then moved to the Torriveija area and finally settled in San Miguel De Salinas (currently renting) (where we are now). My grandmother was part spanish so the life and country arent strangers to us. However we are looking to move (final one) and buy a little further south, we like that triangle from murcia / costa calida and some people have recommended we look at Campasol / marrazon. we got the usual "property is good value speeches etc , however as we all know thats not the be all and end all of life . We know by our experience it dosent matter what you live inhere or the UK , if you arent happy the house dosent make a difference SO we will prob rent there short term first and mix locally . But of course even thats a financial commitment to be considered

have any of you good people have real life information, views you would like to share with us on living in the area ( thats living full time not 6 months here then back UK) .

We also notice its sort of split into "sectors". Sounds a bit "military" to us, but maybe not, who knows.

there was an old post on here by a guy a year or so ago who absolutley slated the place , but later on his posts revealed him to be an extremly bitter man as he came here to make a "quick buck" from property and he got his fingers burned in the crash. so we arent listening to that.

So please , genuine honest reviews please (good or bad) but no personal agendas,,

All your comments will be appreciated and read ,, promise
Thanks :fingerscrossed::ear:


----------



## extranjero

misterblue58 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> have been impressed how helpful people are on this site so thought we would "tap in" to local knowledge.
> 
> We lived owned / lived in tenerife for some years . then moved to the Torriveija area and finally settled in San Miguel De Salinas (currently renting) (where we are now). My grandmother was part spanish so the life and country arent strangers to us. However we are looking to move (final one) and buy a little further south, we like that triangle from murcia / costa calida and some people have recommended we look at Campasol / marrazon. we got the usual "property is good value speeches etc , however as we all know thats not the be all and end all of life . We know by our experience it dosent matter what you live inhere or the UK , if you arent happy the house dosent make a difference SO we will prob rent there short term first and mix locally . But of course even thats a financial commitment to be considered
> 
> have any of you good people have real life information, views you would like to share with us on living in the area ( thats living full time not 6 months here then back UK) .
> 
> We also notice its sort of split into "sectors". Sounds a bit "military" to us, but maybe not, who knows.
> 
> there was an old post on here by a guy a year or so ago who absolutley slated the place , but later on his posts revealed him to be an extremly bitter man as he came here to make a "quick buck" from property and he got his fingers burned in the crash. so we arent listening to that.
> 
> So please , genuine honest reviews please (good or bad) but no personal agendas,,
> 
> All your comments will be appreciated and read ,, promise
> Thanks :fingerscrossed::ear:


Camposol is a large urbanisation, well established, about 25 minutes from the sea and port, ,lovely beaches, and relatively unspoilt,15 minutes from the town.
You do need a car.
There are many properties for sale at a range of prices.
Yes, they are in sectors ABCD, bur they will have different names for each area.A already has. 
Camposol base a range of facilities, supermarket, several banks, vets, restaurants, dentists, medical centre, pharmacy, beauty salons, English shops,travel agent, etc, and of course an 18 hole golf course. There are lots of groups, charities, weight watchers, keep fit , dancing groups etc.
Etc . Each sector has a self help group looking after communal gardens and area.
There is something for everyone.
Google property for sale, or look on Murcia today, to get a feel of the place, read Costa Calida chronicle, and Camposol Journal online.
If you then have specific questions, I 'll try and answer them for you.
PS Google cracamposol for more info


----------



## misterblue58

extranjero said:


> Camposol is a large urbanisation, well established, about 25 minutes from the sea and port, ,lovely beaches, and relatively unspoilt,15 minutes from the town.
> You do need a car.
> There are many properties for sale at a range of prices.
> Yes, they are in sectors ABCD, bur they will have different names for each area.A already has.
> Camposol base a range of facilities, supermarket, several banks, vets, restaurants, dentists, medical centre, pharmacy, beauty salons, English shops,travel agent, etc, and of course an 18 hole golf course. There are lots of groups, charities, weight watchers, keep fit , dancing groups etc.
> Etc . Each sector has a self help group looking after communal gardens and area.
> There is something for everyone.
> Google property for sale, or look on Murcia today, to get a feel of the place, read Costa Calida chronicle, and Camposol Journal online.
> If you then have specific questions, I 'll try and answer them for you.
> PS Google cracamposol for more info


thankyou thats very kind of you and informative as well. Ill do what you suggest and ,ill get back on here after. once again thanks


----------



## sharon288

Hi, we are hoping to "make the move" summer 2015, and think that longish term rent maybe an idea before plunging in to buy, did you find it easy to find a long term rent and are there any common problems or pit falls we should know ?


----------



## Andrew59

*Moving to Camposol*

Hello to you all. 
I am new to the forums and just wanted to ask. 
Are there any Camposol residents on the forum?. My wife and I are thinking of relocating to Spain from the uk. looking on the forums there is some info saying stay away from sector D as there are many problems with subsidence and Sector C is on top of the commercial centre. and sectors A+B are far better & A has the benefit of being under council control. 
Any info anyone can give would help us out alot.

We are just starting out thanks again


----------



## extranjero

Andrew59 said:


> Hello to you all.
> I am new to the forums and just wanted to ask.
> Are there any Camposol residents on the forum?. My wife and I are thinking of relocating to Spain from the uk. looking on the forums there is some info saying stay away from sector D as there are many problems with subsidence and Sector C is on top of the commercial centre. and sectors A+B are far better & A has the benefit of being under council control.
> Any info anyone can give would help us out alot.
> 
> We are just starting out thanks again


Firstly there is an association for residents of Camposol, called the Camposol residents Association. You can easily obtain membership and then you can apply to go on the dedicated forum on which you can find info and ask questions relevant to Camposol, plus there is info on a Spain generally. The people who answer will have experience of everything about living on Camposol, unlike the many who haver never been there, but run it down.
Many do live on D, but you must have a car, because it is a long walk to the shops.
A very small number of houses did have a problem, this has been resolved, and any other problems are being dealt with
Whoever told you that C is on top of the commercial centre has obviously never been there, as that also is quite a distance away from the shops.
A and B have their own commercial centres, with banks, bars, restaurants, supermarkets, vets, opticians, dentists,estate agents, Chinese bazaar, etc, and neither of the centres are on top of houses, but a short walk away.
A has been adopted by the council, B and C are in the process, and D will eventually be adopted.Camposol has about 4,500 houses so it is a big project.
Camposol is about 15 minutes from the Town of Mazarron and 30 minutes from the lovely port and blue flag beaches.
Just google Murcia today, and also Camposol, and have a look.
Please don 't listen to people who don't know what they're on about.
The best thing is for you to come and have a look round yourself .
There are plenty of beautiful houses for sale at very good prices.
No I am not an estate agent, but I have lived here for13 years!


----------



## Andrew59

*Thannks*

Thank you for your help we will look in to it 

Thanks


----------



## misterblue58

sharon288 said:


> Hi, we are hoping to "make the move" summer 2015, and think that longish term rent maybe an idea before plunging in to buy, did you find it easy to find a long term rent and are there any common problems or pit falls we should know ?



hi sharon
Ref your post about renting etc . i checked your other posts and it sounds like you are going to do exactly as we did. You are going down exactly the correct route in terms of long term renting.I would urge anyone thinking of coming here to do exactly that. theres plenty of reasons for that , firstly of course if you dont get on with life here (and that does happen a lot) then nothing lost , as you say treat it as a long holiday, secondly and just as important if you end up in a place you dont like for whatever reason , ie neighbours, town, area etc , whatever really you can just up and move. dont forget that spain just like home is very different from area to area , i mean think manchester and liverpool for example . only 50 miles apart but may as well be 5000 lol. its just the same here. weve tried the ex pat bit (not great) spanish village (want it a bit more !!0 so currently we are in a sort of mix of both which is ideal. ) ref long tern renting its no problem getting something you want. make sure you get a contract and before signing ensure you establish how the bills are paid. ie are they asking for a monthly set sum the you pay the difference, or are you going to pick up the bills direct for example. (in our second place the owner (a brit by the way) tried to rip us off for electric he had 6 apts in a block and just took the whole blocks electric and divided it by the occupied apts,,,?? of course we didnt pay , only when i saw our own bills and what we used but it wasnt nice . So find a good landlord if poss. i know that sounds obvious but not as easy as you think bearing in mind the limited time you get to look. Theres pros and cons with gpoing direct to an owner or via a letting agent both can be good in their own way . weve done both and i have to say we are lucky after the first 2 properties which were both private we found a sales / letting agency owned by a very nice British couple (they are on the web) and they have been brilliant and would def recommend them to anyone. (unfortunately they dont come down as far as campasol , but if you ever look at torriveca / vilamartin and sourrounding areas they are def worth speaking to.

i wouldnt worry about the licence, tax thing thats no issue unless you buy there ( i had to get an nie as i bought in tenerife , but as you are correct in saying i know a few couples who just get a annual uk insurance policy , job done. 

One of the best bits of advice i can give you is jusy be "selective" on taking some peoples advice who have been here yonks. (hence my point about personal agendas and that bitter guy) a lot of ex pats who are long in the tooth here seem to think they are the font of all knowledge and own the place. they seem to forget they are still "immigrants in spain" and normal rules and regs dont apply . youll often hear them say theyve been here years and cant speak a word of spanish cos "they dont need to" so they just shout louder lol NEVER fall into that trap. learn a few words even the basic yes. no, thanks , hello ey=tc . youll be AMAZED the difference it makes and how much easier it is if you ever need to speak to someone local . Ie if you did get pulled up in a car by the guardia just saying hell officer politley in spanish will win you a trillion brownie points.
You seem like you are on the right road. have a plan, making enquiries, keep going that way. get over here and youll inm sure youll love it. make your own mind up , its the ONLY way !!!

if theres anything else i can help with just shout

:yo:


----------



## stmary

*have a look for your self*



Andrew59 said:


> Hello to you all.
> I am new to the forums and just wanted to ask.
> Are there any Camposol residents on the forum?. My wife and I are thinking of relocating to Spain from the uk. looking on the forums there is some info saying stay away from sector D as there are many problems with subsidence and Sector C is on top of the commercial centre. and sectors A+B are far better & A has the benefit of being under council control.
> Any info anyone can give would help us out alot.
> 
> We are just starting out thanks again


Hi went out to camposol last year , and went to all sectors , liked sector B shopping area , there is a big supermarket selling all sorts , you do need a car though to get to beaches , we found not enough places to walk unless you want to walk round the estates 
We saw sector c and d , D you could see where they had had problems with where the houses have been built , wavey roads and cracks ,some of the houses we're left uninhabitable , overgrown weeds in a gardens ,but then other house we're all kept very nice and clean , flowers at the roadside , so it would be up to you to make this decision, is it for me ...... We like la zenia punta prima in the costa blanca areas .


----------



## extranjero

You do need to bother about the"tax thing" whether you are renting or buying.
What matters is if you spend more than 183 days there during the tax year, as you will then be tax resident with all that entails!


----------



## mrypg9

extranjero said:


> You do need to bother about the"tax thing" whether you are renting or buying.
> What matters is if you spend more than 183 days there during the tax year, as you will then be tax resident with all that entails!


For me it entailed a reduction in tax payable as over 90% of my income is covered by. DTOs and the residue attracts very little tax here.


----------



## misterblue58

*Tax Thing*



extranjero said:


> You do need to bother about the"tax thing" whether you are renting or buying.
> What matters is if you spend more than 183 days there during the tax year, as you will then be tax resident with all that entails!


Sorry my friend but you are wrong. Ive bought and rented over a period of 5 years. So are you saying if you are a pensioner going for a long winter break in benidorm youd have to register for tax. No sorry you are incorrect.

You only have to register for tax (inc NIE , Bank Account etc) if you are renting or buying on "non residential status" ie you reside in Spain not long term holiday which can of course stretch past 183 days OR

permanant residency , soz mate but you need to dig a little deeper !! there would be no long term holiday industry if you were correct (also check EU laws) its all in there


----------



## extranjero

misterblue58 said:


> Sorry my friend but you are wrong. Ive bought and rented over a period of 5 years. So are you saying if you are a pensioner going for a long winter break in benidorm youd have to register for tax. No sorry you are incorrect.
> 
> You only have to register for tax (inc NIE , Bank Account etc) if you are renting or buying on "non residential status" ie you reside in Spain not long term holiday which can of course stretch past 183 days OR
> 
> permanant residency , soz mate but you need to dig a little deeper !! there would be no long term holiday industry if you were correct (also check EU laws) its all in there


It has always been the case that if you spend more than 183 days in Spain in one year you are resident for tax. Those days are cumulative. Of course you could always spend Oct- Nov one year, and Jan- March the next!
Also you would lose eligibility for NHS care in UK 
if you spent over 183 days all at once in Spain


----------



## Lynn R

misterblue58 said:


> You only have to register for tax (inc NIE , Bank Account etc) if you are renting or buying on "non residential status" ie you reside in Spain not long term holiday which can of course stretch past 183 days OR


But obtaining an NIE and opening a Bank Account has nothing to do with becoming tax resident.

Anyone wishing to buy a holiday home in Spain needs an NIE, or anyone who receives an inheritance from someone who was tax resident in Spain (to enable them to pay the succession tax and obtain the escritura de herencia.

Extranjero is right, anyone who spends 183 days or more in Spain in any Spanish tax year (cumulatively, not necessarily consecutive days) is a de facto Spanish tax resident. They may not regard themselves as such or submit a tax return, of course, but that's another story and if they were to be challenged by Hacienda for some reason the onus would be on them to prove that they had NOT been in Spain for more than 182 days, not the other way round.

http://www.abacotaxes.com/resident-taxes-in-spain


----------



## donna and thomas

hi there, me and my husband are thinking of buying here, we are looking at sector d, or c but we have read many bad things about this on here, please any help or advice would be gratefull. thanks


----------



## donna and thomas

Hi me and my husband are looking at buying a home here, and just wondered how you got on and any advice would be great


----------



## donna and thomas

*buying in Campsol*

Hi there.

We are looking to buy in Campsol , we have seen some propertys in sector c and D.

please could we have some advice on this , as we have read a few of the threads and there are alot of mixed reviews.

also could anyone recommended estate agents and a good lawyer please.


----------



## Allay sea

I spent two winters there 2010and 2011. I rented a small house on sector A which is divided from B,C,D by the motorway but has a pedestrian bridge linking it to them. D, believe it or not is about five kilometres from the commercial centre I walked it several times and is quite hilly so a car is essential for shopping etc. The people living in Camposol are friendly and helpful. I thought sector A was lovely. You have to go and see for yourself!


----------



## jojo

IMO You need to make several visits and rent first so that you get to fully understand the areas, the people and the way things are done with regards to house buying

Jo xxx


----------



## extranjero

If you live over D you will need a car, as you will be a long way from everything.There have been problems on D but they are limited to a specific area.the Council are in the process of sorting them out.
Initially the council adopted A but in a recent meeting , we learned that that all of Camposol has been adopted. 
The best sectors to live are A and B, as you will be within walking distance of all the facilities, medical centre, dentist, pharmacy etc. these two sectors are established, 
On D, if one of you doesn't drive, and the driver is ill, you have a problem.If either of you becomes disabled it is not a good idea to be so far away from everything.
You would feel isolated, and it is not a good idea to rely on the kindness of neighbours, who may move away, and have their own problems.
Taxis are very expensive.
I wonder why you are looking at C or D?
I'm sure you have read my earlier post which describes Camposol.
Come and see for yourself!


----------



## extranjero

extranjero said:


> If you live on D you will need a car, as you will be a long way from everything.There have been problems on D but they are limited to a specific area.The Council are in the process of sorting them out.
> Initially, the council adopted A but in a recent meeting , we learned that that all of Camposol has been adopted.
> The best sectors to live are A and B, as you will be within walking distance of all the facilities, medical centre, dentist, pharmacy etc. these two sectors are long established.
> On D, if one of you doesn't drive, and the driver is ill, you have a problem.If either of you becomes disabled,it is not a good idea to be so far away from everything.
> You would feel isolated, and it is not a good idea to rely on the kindness of neighbours, who may move away, and have their own problems.
> Taxis are very expensive.
> I wonder why you are looking at C or D particularly?
> I'm sure you have read my earlier post which describes Camposol, so
> come and see for yourself!


----------



## extranjero

Why hasn't this been moved to the other thread on Camposol?


----------



## xabiaxica

extranjero said:


> Why hasn't this been moved to the other thread on Camposol?


lol - didn't see this - but ...... already done


----------



## gus-lopez

extranjero said:


> extranjero said:
> 
> 
> 
> I
> I'm sure you have read my earlier post which describes Camposol, so
> come and see for yourself!
> 
> 
> 
> I do wonder sometimes.
Click to expand...


----------



## donna and thomas

hi thank you for your advice, we are looking at c or d as we have a small budget right now, to help us get on the property market out in spain . we might be coming over in a few weeks as there is a few houses we have seen we would like to look at .


----------



## donna and thomas

extranjero said:


> Firstly there is an association for residents of Camposol, called the Camposol residents Association. You can easily obtain membership and then you can apply to go on the dedicated forum on which you can find info and ask questions relevant to Camposol, plus there is info on a Spain generally. The people who answer will have experience of everything about living on Camposol, unlike the many who haver never been there, but run it down.
> Many do live on D, but you must have a car, because it is a long walk to the shops.
> A very small number of houses did have a problem, this has been resolved, and any other problems are being dealt with
> Whoever told you that C is on top of the commercial centre has obviously never been there, as that also is quite a distance away from the shops.
> A and B have their own commercial centres, with banks, bars, restaurants, supermarkets, vets, opticians, dentists,estate agents, Chinese bazaar, etc, and neither of the centres are on top of houses, but a short walk away.
> A has been adopted by the council, B and C are in the process, and D will eventually be adopted.Camposol has about 4,500 houses so it is a big project.
> Camposol is about 15 minutes from the Town of Mazarron and 30 minutes from the lovely port and blue flag beaches.
> Just google Murcia today, and also Camposol, and have a look.
> Please don 't listen to people who don't know what they're on about.
> The best thing is for you to come and have a look round yourself .
> There are plenty of beautiful houses for sale at very good prices.
> No I am not an estate agent, but I have lived here for13 years!


 Hi there got your message but not sure how to reply but thank you for all your advice


----------



## extranjero

gus-lopez said:


> I do wonder sometimes.


? What's that supposed to mean?


----------



## donna and thomas

extranjero said:


> ? What's that supposed to mean?


Hi it meant thank you for posting iam new to the forum and got a visitor message from you but did not know how to reply , so thank you for your information.


----------



## extranjero

donna and thomas said:


> Hi it meant thank you for posting iam new to the forum and got a visitor message from you but did not know how to reply , so thank you for your information.


Sorry, I was referring to Gus Lopez
If you want to contact me send me a private message.
I think you have to hav made 5 posts before you can do this
Just click my name and a drop down box will appear


----------



## bob_bob

Property rental is very very cheap, why not rent for a year and take your time. House prices are still not stable, your nice new €100k house might (if you could find a buyer) only fetch €80k next year. I rent out properties in the UK, I know the country, the language, the laws, the market but I'd not dream about buying in Spain.


----------



## gus-lopez

extranjero said:


> ? What's that supposed to mean?


In reply to your " I'm sure you have read my earlier post".


----------



## Jelly tots

I'm new to the forum but would be grateful for any information. I am hoping to come to camposol next year to view properties on C Sector. To get myself onto the property ladder for a long term investment to currently use as a holiday home for myself and close family.Are there areas to avoid due to subsidence? Any information would be great. Thanks


----------



## colrose777

Jelly tots said:


> I'm new to the forum but would be grateful for any information. I am hoping to come to camposol next year to view properties on C Sector. To get myself onto the property ladder for a long term investment to currently use as a holiday home for myself and close family.Are there areas to avoid due to subsidence? Any information would be great. Thanks


Hi Jelly tots, if you come to visit Camposol without the "assistance" of an estate agent, and spend a few days nosing around, it will be crystal clear just where the few properties are that have been affected by subsidence. Pay particular attention to the areas around the Rambla and you will not go wrong. The vast majority of properties, and the people who live there are just fine.


----------



## Jelly tots

Thank you for the info. There certainly sounds a good community spirit. I have joined estate agents mailing lists. But am aware they are selling and I am after information from people who live & know the area to give advice on what parts to avoid. With my budget I would be looking at c sector. Has the process of properties having deeds improved? I was reading previous posts some a few years old and wondered if this had improved?


----------



## colrose777

Jelly tots said:


> Thank you for the info. There certainly sounds a good community spirit. I have joined estate agents mailing lists. But am aware they are selling and I am after information from people who live & know the area to give advice on what parts to avoid. With my budget I would be looking at c sector. Has the process of properties having deeds improved? I was reading previous posts some a few years old and wondered if this had improved?


Things are definitely getting better in this respect, the new administration in Mazarron seems to be very keen to sort out the problems which remain and there are less worries in this respect than before. Always remember that this is Spain where you are considering buying, there will always be little difficulties, but mostly they are minor and overcome eventually (or ignored long-term). As long as the property you are looking at has been lived in for a few years, has electricity and water contracts in place and is visually sound then you should be OK.


----------



## extranjero

Jelly tots said:


> Thank you for the info. There certainly sounds a good community spirit. I have joined estate agents mailing lists. But am aware they are selling and I am after information from people who live & know the area to give advice on what parts to avoid. With my budget I would be looking at c sector. Has the process of properties having deeds improved? I was reading previous posts some a few years old and wondered if this had improved?


I am curious to know why you are looking at C particularly, with a low budget.
All sectors offer a wide range of properties at various prices
C is no different .
If you want to live nearer the amenities, shops etc.then A or B will be better, and also, they are more established
D had some problems with deeds, but they are getting them now
If you live on D you are a very long way from everything , there are no shops there and you need a car, as the bus does not go there .


----------



## Jelly tots

The property listing I have been sent and seen on rightmove currently suggest properties in A & B to be higher for my budget. I have read that D is away from everything without buses & has recent problems so was opting for the area of C I am physically fit so a walk to the shops doesn't worry me and a bus route to other areas is perfect. Is this not the case? A lot of the property I have been emailed is around C14 I am not coming over to view until next year so any information is great.


----------



## extranjero

The buses stop on A only, apart from one firm does come into the car park on B. They are not very frequent, so in order to attend an appointment at the main hospital in Cartagena, you would have to get up at the crack of dawn!
I would say that A and B have less problems than B.
you would be better of just googling eg Mercers property in Spain, which would show you all the houses on Camposol.
I am really surprised that the impression is that houses on C are cheaper.
It may be that they have smaller plots.
One firm, not Masa did build some tiny Golf villas there, but most are Neptunos, Rosas, fortunas, classicos. there is a lot of choice.
i thought that prices didn't vary between sectors for the same type of villa.
some have had extensive work done, some have pools others not, it all makes a difference, plus the desperation of the owner who might have to sell up quick due to family reasons, bereavement etc.I would have thought that you would find a house to suit your budget on any sector.
Even on C it is a long walk to the commercial centre, and you would need a car to get to A for the medical centre, Pharmacy, as some facilities are on A, others B.


----------



## colrose777

Jelly tots said:


> The property listing I have been sent and seen on rightmove currently suggest properties in A & B to be higher for my budget. I have read that D is away from everything without buses & has recent problems so was opting for the area of C I am physically fit so a walk to the shops doesn't worry me and a bus route to other areas is perfect. Is this not the case? A lot of the property I have been emailed is around C14 I am not coming over to view until next year so any information is great.


Hi again, C14 should be re-classified as D and is both a long way from the commercial areas and pretty close to the troublesome rambla. If C is your chosen destination then there are affordable and stable properties on C1 to C5 to the right of the main road going up the hill. Rightmove gives you no insight as it has no local knowledge. 
Find Mercers and/or Holmes and Pegg, both reliable local agents and about as good as estate agents ever can be. There are reasonable priced properties on A, mostly close to the centre, less so on B which is a smallish sector of mostly detached villas. Keep researching.


----------



## extranjero

colrose777 said:


> Hi again, C14 should be re-classified as D and is both a long way from the commercial areas and pretty close to the troublesome rambla. If C is your chosen destination then there are affordable and stable properties on C1 to C5 to the right of the main road going up the hill. Rightmove gives you no insight as it has no local knowledge.
> Find Mercers and/or Holmes and Pegg, both reliable local agents and about as good as estate agents ever can be. There are reasonable priced properties on A, mostly close to the centre, less so on B which is a smallish sector of mostly detached villas. Keep researching.


B is not"smallish,"and there are many different properties to suit all budgets. Lots of two bedroomed properties.
B sector has a big commercial centre.


----------



## colrose777

extranjero said:


> B is not"smallish,"and there are many different properties to suit all budgets. Lots of two bedroomed properties.
> B sector has a big commercial centre.


While not wishing to get into an argument with such a prolific poster as yourself extrajanero, on my map here, B is at the most no more than half the size of either C or D, and on the ground I would suggest that it has very few of the Classico or Rebecca villas that would be in the price range being discussed here. 
I would however totally agree that the commercial centre on B is big, in fact in many respects it is the hub of Camposol which makes B a very desirable area to buy into if one can find a suitable property at the right price.


----------



## extranjero

All I 'm saying is that in comparison to D it is smaller, but in itself it is still a large polygono.
The fact that I live on B and I am selling my house is nothing to do with it!


----------



## donna and thomas

hi there I am going over to view a property next week on C2 any thoughts on this please


----------



## donna and thomas

colrose777 said:


> Hi again, C14 should be re-classified as D and is both a long way from the commercial areas and pretty close to the troublesome rambla. If C is your chosen destination then there are affordable and stable properties on C1 to C5 to the right of the main road going up the hill. Rightmove gives you no insight as it has no local knowledge.
> Find Mercers and/or Holmes and Pegg, both reliable local agents and about as good as estate agents ever can be. There are reasonable priced properties on A, mostly close to the centre, less so on B which is a smallish sector of mostly detached villas. Keep researching.


Hi there iam coming over next week to view a property through Mercers in C2 , what is it like, I have read so many good things as well about Campsol many thanks Donna


----------



## colrose777

donna and thomas said:


> Hi there iam coming over next week to view a property through Mercers in C2 , what is it like, I have read so many good things as well about Campsol many thanks Donna


There are some good well-kept and improved properties on C2, mostly Classicos, and all within a stones throw of open countryside. Good luck with your visit, we bought through Mercers and they were quite professional. Of course you could always have a look at extrajaneros place while you are thinking of buying,


----------



## extranjero

colrose777 said:


> there are some good well-kept and improved properties on c2, mostly classicos, and all within a stones throw of open countryside. Good luck with your visit, we bought through mercers and they were quite professional. Of course you could always have a look at extrajaneros place while you are thinking of buying,


😀😍😉


----------



## donna and thomas

colrose777 said:


> There are some good well-kept and improved properties on C2, mostly Classicos, and all within a stones throw of open countryside. Good luck with your visit, we bought through Mercers and they were quite professional. Of course you could always have a look at extrajaneros place while you are thinking of buying,


Thank you x


----------



## katelawman

*Camposol*

Hi everyone is there anybody out there that lives in Camposol if so can you tell me what its like to live there.It looks absolutely massive.


----------



## xabiaxica

katelawman said:


> Hi everyone is there anybody out there that lives in Camposol if so can you tell me what its like to live there.It looks absolutely massive.


I've moved your post to a thread we have ongoing about Camposol

settle down for a read


----------



## extranjero

katelawman said:


> Hi everyone is there anybody out there that lives in Camposol if so can you tell me what its like to live there.It looks absolutely massive.


Yes , there are a few of us on here!
Recently there has been a debate on here about it.
Many negative posts from people who have either never been there , get their dubious knowledge from Youtube or have paid a brief visit to one small part.
There are silly comments like"I would rather stick pins in my eyes than live there" from educated people, who should know better
It has about 4,500 properties, has been in existence nearly 16 years.
It has had some problems in a few small areas, but when you consider the size of it, they should be taken in context.
It is made up of mostly English, but there are some Spaniards, German, Dutch and French
The Council are now responsible for Camposol, and improvements are being made more quickly.
It is near small villages, so plenty of opportunity to test your Spanish and experience the "real" Spain!
There are many community spirited people who have formed self help groups, charities and many different organisations which benefit everyone.
It has two large commercial centres, and every amenity you need, eg medical centre, pharmacy, dentists , banks, restaurants, vets, computer shop, travel agents.
It is twenty minutes from lovely port and beaches, an hour from the beautiful historic city of Cartagena with its beautiful port.
Look at " Murcia today" and "Camposol Residents association."
Also look at Mercers property for sale, Camposol to view different properties, which come in many styles for different budgets.
Finally, come and visit yourself !
Do not be influenced by those ignorant enough to be swayed by such things as homes from Hell etc
Get your info from the Horses's mouth.
If you have any questions after your own research, I will try and help you.


----------



## mrypg9

I had a look at some properties, out of interest, as I've read a lot about this place. Property prices seem on the low side - there are two and three bed/bath villas with quite pleasant gardens and private pool at asking prices of around 130k euros.
This is around a third to a quarter of what a similar property would fetch in this area and I can't believe this area is three or four times nicer than Camposol.
So...what's the catch??


----------



## extranjero

mrypg9 said:


> I had a look at some properties, out of interest, as I've read a lot about this place. Property prices seem on the low side - there are two and three bed/bath villas with quite pleasant gardens and private pool at asking prices of around 130k euros.
> This is around a third to a quarter of what a similar property would fetch in this area and I can't believe this area is three or four times nicer than Camposol.
> So...what's the catch?
> Why should there be one?
> Properties are NOT collapsing into a pile of bricks, or falling into a hole!
> There are other urbanisations in Spain with properties of similar value


----------



## mrypg9

extranjero said:


> mrypg9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had a look at some properties, out of interest, as I've read a lot about this place. Property prices seem on the low side - there are two and three bed/bath villas with quite pleasant gardens and private pool at asking prices of around 130k euros.
> This is around a third to a quarter of what a similar property would fetch in this area and I can't believe this area is three or four times nicer than Camposol.
> So...what's the catch?
> Why should there be one?
> Properties are NOT collapsing into a pile of bricks, or falling into a hole!
> There are other urbanisations in Spain with properties of similar value
> 
> 
> 
> Where??? Benidorm? Alicante?
> 
> The properties look pleasant enough, haven't seen photos of the town/village whatever.
> 
> Presumably those selling prices are starting points for bargaining even lower?
Click to expand...


----------



## extranjero

mrypg9 said:


> extranjero said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where??? Benidorm? Alicante?
> 
> The properties look pleasant enough, haven't seen photos of the town/village whatever.
> 
> Presumably those selling prices are starting points for bargaining even lower?
> 
> 
> 
> There may be some as you describe for 130 k, but they are usually sold by
> a someone desperate to sell. Illness bereavement etc
> b someone who already has a bolt hole in the UK, and doesn't mind taking a drop
> For a 3 bed 3 bath villa with pool I personally will not drop my propery to that price, but the ones who do make it bad for those of us us with a realistically priced property
Click to expand...


----------



## mrypg9

A couple of years ago, pisos in a small urb down the A7 were at 170k euros for a two bed/bath apartment. The complex was not well-situated, on the outskirts of town, near a sewage works and goat farm. Not one unit was sold. So the price was reduced first by 30%, then 55% then 75% and finally..'Diganos el precio'. I was so stunned by this I drove down and took a photo which I posted on this Forum.
A few intrepid souls bought and moved in. At one point I was told they had hooked up to lampposts for electricity.
So there can be reasons for low prices, such as, in this example, sewage works, a goat farm and generally poor location. Not saying it's the case with Camposol.


----------



## extranjero

mrypg9 said:


> A couple of years ago, pisos in a small urb down the A7 were at 170k euros for a two bed/bath apartment. The complex was not well-situated, on the outskirts of town, near a sewage works and goat farm. Not one unit was sold. So the price was reduced first by 30%, then 55% then 75% and finally..'Diganos el precio'. I was so stunned by this I drove down and took a photo which I posted on this Forum.
> A few intrepid souls bought and moved in. At one point I was told they had hooked up to lampposts for electricity.
> So there can be reasons for low prices, such as, in this example, sewage works, a goat farm and generally poor location. Not saying it's the case with Camposol.


Definitely not!


----------



## mrypg9

extranjero said:


> mrypg9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I personally will not drop my propery to that price, but the ones who do make it bad for those of us us with a realistically priced property
> 
> 
> 
> A 'realistically priced property' is one at a price the market finds acceptable and is saleable not what the owner thinks it's worth, though.
> 
> We wanted to get the house we lived in in the UK off our hands ASAP once we moved so we priced it accordingly..and it sold very quickly.
> So that was a very realistic price, and other properties of that kind at prices tens of £thousands more stayed unsold for a long long time. The owners were stuck in their houses. We banked the money, earned interest on it. So it was worth dropping the price, surely?
> I don't understand how that can be 'bad for others'. Is it bad for Sainsburys if Tesco cuts its prices? Maybe. But good for customers.
> Same principle on a smaller scale.
> And if these Spanish properties are 'investments' - then like all investments, their value fluctuates down as well as up.
> No-one complained when the value increased, did they?
Click to expand...


----------



## extranjero

mrypg9 said:


> extranjero said:
> 
> 
> 
> A 'realistically priced property' is one at a price the market finds acceptable and is saleable not what the owner thinks it's worth, though.
> 
> We wanted to get the house we lived in in the UK off our hands ASAP once we moved so we priced it accordingly..and it sold very quickly.
> So that was a very realistic price, and other properties of that kind at prices tens of £thousands more stayed unsold for a long long time. The owners were stuck in their houses. We banked the money, earned interest on it. So it was worth dropping the price, surely?
> I don't understand how that can be 'bad for others'. Is it bad for Sainsburys if Tesco cuts its prices? Maybe. But good for customers.
> Same principle on a smaller scale.
> And if these Spanish properties are 'investments' - then like all investments, their value fluctuates down as well as up.
> No-one complained when the value increased, did they?
> 
> 
> 
> property always went up, until the crash!
> Many did not regard them as investments, they intended to live there for the rest of their days, but for various reasons decided to go home.
> As regards the reasons for low prices, actually Camposol is next to a big pig farm, but Many chose to live directly next to it , have done so for years.True, if the wind is blowing the right( or should I say wrong) way there is quite a niff, but , coming from the depths of rural Hertfordshire, I don't mind too much.
> Poor location? It's a fantastic location, near to a choice of beaches, upgraded but unspoiled port with new marina, national park, areas of historical interest, Cartagena etc.
> As you will have read Camposol has had problems in a few areas, like many other large urbanisations
> I can only say,people must visit look round, ask questions and weigh things up.
> The fact that many have lived here for 10 years plus, must say something.
Click to expand...


----------



## Horlics

extranjero said:


> mrypg9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> For a 3 bed 3 bath villa with pool I personally will not drop my propery to that price, but the ones who do make it bad for those of us us with a realistically priced property
> 
> 
> 
> This is one problem with buying in a place where there are lots of similar properties. In a place like Spain where lots of foreigners buy, there are always people who find it necessary to move and some of them are able to take a hit because they're second homes and they have elsewhere to go.
> 
> Sadly for people in a negative position, it's buyers who get to decide what is a realistic price.
Click to expand...


----------



## mrypg9

extranjero said:


> mrypg9 said:
> 
> 
> 
> property always went up, until the crash!
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Not so!! Like all assets, property prices rise...and fall.
> There was a spectacular drop in UK property prices in the 1980s, remember?
> 
> Very few assets have a fixed value, although many people seem to think that asset prices of all kinds must inevitably rise. They accept this as the norm and get upset when the reverse happens and values fall!!
Click to expand...


----------



## mcfc123

We have read quite a few negative comments here on this site,a lot of it untrue,yes there is one or two problems but considering the size of camposol so what.
If you walk round camposol there are many and I mean many wonderful villas.
We purchased are,s 3yrs ago and have to say we do not regret it for one moment,we have made some wonderful friends here .
There is everthing you need here supermarkets,banks,bars,restuarants,chemest,health centre etc,etc.
We are 15mins from some wonderful beaches and the port of mazarron,Murcia and Cartagena are a 30min drive,wonderful countryside in the espuna national park just up the road,I could go on and on .
It is not all doom and gloom on camposol,I think the negative press in the past has made a mark,but like I said we have not regretted one moment here.


----------



## donna and thomas

just back from Camposol, and i must say i was really impressed the place was lovely, the people so friendly and we bought a lovely villa, and the towns are so lovely and the beaches , so we are very happy indeed so glad i made up my own mind and went out to see them and the estate agents were fantastic


----------



## extranjero

Congratulations! 
When you move out, send me a PM, perhaps we can meet one day.


----------



## katelawman

Thank you for your comments all very helpful indeed.


----------



## donna and thomas

extranjero said:


> Congratulations!
> When you move out, send me a PM, perhaps we can meet one day.


Thank you will do we are coming out in feb for a week, so will message you, and thank you, so many people are so helpful


----------



## plumeriachick

Things are quiet on this page for a couple of months. We are planning to move and hopefully purchase in Camposol to retire in the next few months - I am a US citizen, spouse is a UK citizen. I'd like to hear any updates from those living or who have visited and if you think it is safe to purchase. We are not looking to make a profit; we are purchasing to spend our end years in a quiet and peaceful environment surrounded by natural beauty and volunteer activities. Moving into our 60's, this is what is important to us. That being said, we wouldn't be impressed purchasing only to have our house floating down the street a few months later.


----------



## xabiaxica

plumeriachick said:


> Things are quiet on this page for a couple of months. We are planning to move and hopefully purchase in Camposol to retire in the next few months - I am a US citizen, spouse is a UK citizen. I'd like to hear any updates from those living or who have visited and if you think it is safe to purchase. We are not looking to make a profit; we are purchasing to spend our end years in a quiet and peaceful environment surrounded by natural beauty and volunteer activities. Moving into our 60's, this is what is important to us. That being said, we wouldn't be impressed purchasing only to have our house floating down the street a few months later.


:welcome: one thing this forum could never be described as is quiet!

this thread, perhaps, but it's just one of many 1000s (including others about Camposol) & we get many new discussion threads in this Spain section alone, every day! 

take a look at other threads & you'll get more of a feel for how things are going in Spain


----------



## extranjero

plumeriachick said:


> Things are quiet on this page for a couple of months. We are planning to move and hopefully purchase in Camposol to retire in the next few months - I am a US citizen, spouse is a UK citizen. I'd like to hear any updates from those living or who have visited and if you think it is safe to purchase. We are not looking to make a profit; we are purchasing to spend our end years in a quiet and peaceful environment surrounded by natural beauty and volunteer activities. Moving into our 60's, this is what is important to us. That being said, we wouldn't be impressed purchasing only to have our houseed floating down the street a few months later.


Please do not believe all you read online, or see on You Tube
Camposol must not be judged by the forum, and programmes such as " Homes from Hell
I don't know which area of Camposol you are moving to, but the small amount of problems are restricted to one area, and are being dealt with.
The present mayor of Mazarron has shown much more interest than any before him, and as Camposol comes under Mazarron council now, improvements are being made more quickly.
Im not going to regurgitate all the posts I've written about Camposol on this forum, but search through the many pages, to give you some idea
Go to the Murcia Today forum, and Camposol Residents Association for more info.
If you have any specific questions after your research, I'll try and help.
I have lived on Camposol nearly 14 years, so know a thing or two
My house is not sinking, or floating either!


----------



## plumeriachick

Thank you for the info. Is the Murcia Today forum directly through that online paper? I am having trouble finding it. We will be out there in May and have all but made our minds up to purchase property there, and I have been told by another resident that the flooded/damaged area is limited to one or two sectors. I will go through some of the forum posts to see what other info I can find. thank you for your help!


----------



## extranjero

murcia Today is an info site.
Just Google it. 
As you say, the flooding was limited to one region, and that hadn't flooded before
If you want to be within easy walking distance of the shops, sector A or B is better
D is a long way from the shops, and very inconvenient if for some reason you can't use the car, or don't drive.
By the way the sectors will be renamed to something nicer sounding!
Also look at Camposol Residents Association for more specific info.


----------



## plumeriachick

extranjero said:


> murcia Today is an info site.
> Just Google it.
> As you say, the flooding was limited to one region, and that hadn't flooded before
> If you want to be within easy walking distance of the shops, sector A or B is better
> D is a long way from the shops, and very inconvenient if for some reason you can't use the car, or don't drive.
> By the way the sectors will be renamed to something nicer sounding!
> Also look at Camposol Residents Association for more specific info.


That is wonderful. We have our eye on a house around the C7 area and a couple of others. This house in Florida needs to go first. In the meantime, we will fly out in May to meet with Mercers and probably one two other agents. Right now I am still worried about health care situation and if I will be covered living as a resident married to an EU citizen who will also be a permanent resident there.


----------



## extranjero

Is your spouse a state pensioner? If not private healthcare will be needed for a year after which you are eligible to pay into the Spanish Health system at 60 euros each per month for those under 65, 175 for those over
You could contact the DWP in the UK about healthcare, as I am not familiar with the situation for non EU residents.
C is nearer than D but still quite a distance from the commercial and medical centre.
There are bargains to be had on all sectors.


----------



## plumeriachick

extranjero said:


> Is your spouse a state pensioner? If not private healthcare will be needed for a year after which you are eligible to pay into the Spanish Health system at 60 euros each per month for those under 65, 175 for those over
> You could contact the DWP in the UK about healthcare, as I am not familiar with the situation for non EU residents.
> C is nearer than D but still quite a distance from the commercial and medical centre.
> There are bargains to be had on all sectors.


My UK citizen husband turns 68 this month, so theoretically I can pay the 60 euros/month if need be. I'm 61 but also have a civil service pension from the UK and an NHS card/number from when we lived there so am hoping they will go easy on me. This is actually my biggest and only fear about moving to Spain. We are both healthy but we're not in a position to pay hundreds of euros a month for private healthcare.


----------



## extranjero

Normally, when a state pensioner gets free care , the spouse is covered too, as his dependant; as I say check on this with the DWP .
If so, there is no need to worry, you'll both be covered for free care.


----------



## plumeriachick

Works for me but I will check. Are there any other Americans living in Camposol?


----------



## extranjero

I haven't met any, but then it is a big place 
If you buy here, our paths may well cross!


----------



## Lynn R

plumeriachick said:


> My UK citizen husband turns 68 this month, so theoretically I can pay the 60 euros/month if need be. I'm 61 but also have a civil service pension from the UK and an NHS card/number from when we lived there so am hoping they will go easy on me. This is actually my biggest and only fear about moving to Spain. We are both healthy but we're not in a position to pay hundreds of euros a month for private healthcare.


You might be surprised by how reasonably priced private health insurance can be in Spain (provided you get it from a Spanish company rather than someone like BUPA international, that is). We are currently paying €115 per month for the two of us - my husband turned 65 late last year so we are now both registered with the Spanish state health service, but as we need to give 2 months' notice of cancellation of the private cover, because of the renewal date we couldn't do that before the state cover was in place so for now we have both.

So, even if for some reason you weren't able to get state cover as your husband's dependant, there's no need to worry that private health insurance would cost hundreds of euros a month. The only complication could be if you have any pre-existing medical conditions which the insurance company would either exclude or require much higher premiums for.

You cannot pay into the state health service by means of the convenio especial until you have been officially resident in Spain for at least one year, and you need evidence of health cover in order to register as a resident, so that is why you would need private insurance for at least the first year if you can't get the S1.


----------



## plumeriachick

Lynn R said:


> You might be surprised by how reasonably priced private health insurance can be in Spain (provided you get it from a Spanish company rather than someone like BUPA international, that is). We are currently paying €115 per month for the two of us - my husband turned 65 late last year so we are now both registered with the Spanish state health service, but as we need to give 2 months' notice of cancellation of the private cover, because of the renewal date we couldn't do that before the state cover was in place so for now we have both.
> 
> So, even if for some reason you weren't able to get state cover as your husband's dependant, there's no need to worry that private health insurance would cost hundreds of euros a month. The only complication could be if you have any pre-existing medical conditions which the insurance company would either exclude or require much higher premiums for.
> 
> You cannot pay into the state health service by means of the convenio especial until you have been officially resident in Spain for at least one year, and you need evidence of health cover in order to register as a resident, so that is why you would need private insurance for at least the first year if you can't get the S1.


Great, thanks for the help. I checked BUPA last month and almost fainted, hence the panic. Feel much more reassured. Next will be finding a good dentist - I seem to have more dental dramas and rest of the body is holding up well.


----------



## Lynn R

plumeriachick said:


> Great, thanks for the help. I checked BUPA last month and almost fainted, hence the panic. Feel much more reassured. Next will be finding a good dentist - I seem to have more dental dramas and rest of the body is holding up well.


Most health insurance policies will offer dental cover as an extra - I think ours would be €5 per month each.


----------



## plumeriachick

Lynn R said:


> Most health insurance policies will offer dental cover as an extra - I think ours would be €5 per month each.


that works!


----------



## stmary

Hi All,we are over in June and stopping in Playa Flamenca with a view to visiting Camposol again,we last visited 2 years ago and liked certain parts but were concerned with the state of some of the propertys in sector D which were all empty and overgrown with weeds.Our question is,where were the recent floods and has the area been repaired,because it looked really bad on the News.We are hoping to retire to Spain next April or May and have been considering Costa Blanca South but the price of properties in Camposol are making us take another look whilst over in June.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

stmary said:


> Hi All,we are over in June and stopping in Playa Flamenca with a view to visiting Camposol again,we last visited 2 years ago and liked certain parts but were concerned with the state of some of the propertys in sector D which were all empty and overgrown with weeds.Our question is,where were the recent floods and has the area been repaired,because it looked really bad on the News.We are hoping to retire to Spain next April or May and have been considering Costa Blanca South but the price of properties in Camposol are making us take another look whilst over in June.


There were recent floods in Zaragoza, which is not in the area of Camposol. I don't know if that's what you mean


----------



## extranjero

A small area of D in the region of D 23 and a couple of other nearby streets,was seriously flooded last September, which caused serious damage to walls , roads etc. 
This is in the process of being repaired, but it will take time
Also,preventative measures will also be carried out to stop it happening again
The rest of Camposol was not affected.
If you want to live near the shopping centres, medical centre then A and B would be nearer, and have not had the problems that some of D has had.
There are many styles of villa at bargain prices, so it is worth another look


----------



## stmary

extranjero said:


> A small area of D in the region of D 23 and a couple of other nearby streets,was seriously flooded last September, which caused serious damage to walls , roads etc.
> This is in the process of being repaired, but it will take time
> Also,preventative measures will also be carried out to stop it happening again
> The rest of Camposol was not affected.
> If you want to live near the shopping centres, medical centre then A and B would be nearer, and have not had the problems that some of D has had.
> There are many styles of villa at bargain prices, so it is worth another look


Hi thank you for getting back to us , we will have a look around A and B , but what is it like in C sector , we will have a car too .
We seen the floods on youtube and our hearts went out to the people there , so hope the clear up gets done soon .
Looking forward to coming over in June of this year ... we will have a good look and talk with people that live there .
Thanks again cheers


----------



## smitty5668

i'm a newbie so be gentle people. we are just in the process of buying a property in murcia.
we looked very closely at camposol and decided against it on two grounds.
the first and overwhelming reason was that the number of british expats there was way too much for our tastes 97%
the second was the dubious build quality of some of the properties we saw. this does not apply to sectors a&b as well as what is reffered to as lower c which look very good indeed.
oh by the way i was a structural engineer before retirement


----------



## extranjero

smitty5668 said:


> i'm a newbie so be gentle people. we are just in the process of buying a property in murcia.
> we looked very closely at camposol and decided against it on two grounds.
> the first and overwhelming reason was that the number of british expats there was way too much for our tastes 97%
> the second was the dubious build quality of some of the properties we saw. this does not apply to sectors a&b as well as what is reffered to as lower c which look very good indeed.
> oh by the way i was a structural engineer before retirement


What did you expect, on a large urbanisation? Why even look round there?
It's funny how the British don't want to be near other Brits!


----------



## smitty5668

extranjero said:


> What did you expect, on a large urbanisation? Why even look round there?
> It's funny how the British don't want to be near other Brits!


well funny you should say that because i didn't know what to actually expect, so unlike some i went at it with an open mind. having said that it was just not for us.

i don't want england with sun......... different strokes and all that


----------



## passiflora

We live in Murcia and have been here for 13 years. We have a small finca in the country but a big village is less than a mile away and Cartagena is 12 minutes away with hospitals,schools, theatres etc.We have no immediate neighbours which to us is very important as there are always barking dogs in the campo. The villlage is close but not close enough to hear all the noise that is inevitable in most Spanish villages here where the residents bring their chairs out onto the roads and pavements in the summer so that they can all hear their fave TV programme with the sound at maximum and the parades and fiestas are enjoyed at ear shattering decibels. There are very few Brits here and most of our friends are Spanish. Just make sure what levels of noise you are used to or comfortable with!


----------



## anhrhhenryne

tarot650 said:


> I don't know if you have been to Camposol,but if you havn't,go and then you will realise why the properties are so cheap.Me and the other half looked at Camposol a good few years back when they were starting the first phase.If my memory serves me right there was going to be a total of 6000 properties.Now,I am not going to sound sarcastic but me and the wife are now in our 19th year of living in Spain permanently so you can tell that we enjoy our life here but if we had had to live on Camposol I am afraid we would now be back in the UK.If there are any forum members on here who live on Camposol I apologise.Have some photo's somewhere of when we looked years back and you would not believe the construction of some of these peoperties.They used to come flat packed on the back of a lorry and in a couple of days they could have a house erected.Do a you tube search for Camposol,Mazarron as there are a lot of videos on there.No I do not have any love for Camposol but have to admit I do like Puerto De Mazarron which is not too far away.Again I apologise if there are any forum members on here from Camposol but this is just my humble opinion.


The Empire State building was built with parts delivered on the back of lorries and it still standing nearly a hundred years later. We have lived on Camposol for fifteen years without any problems and indeed most people on Camposol are happy with their villas.


----------



## AlPanPan

I posted a reply to this thread, came back one day later to check for spelling & possible editing needs and POOF! ..my comment is GONE. And so am I. /SNIP/


----------



## xabiaxica

AlPanPan said:


> I posted a reply to this thread, came back one day later to check for spelling & possible editing needs and POOF! ..my comment is GONE. And so am I. /SNIP/


I've edited out the most inappropriate part of this post, although the rest does in fact go against forum rules.

I've left it in place simply to be able to reply to it publicly.


Your post is still there. Where you posted it. In a different thread.









Query about upper sector C in the Camposol complex


hello all I am aware of the issues of some issues regarding 'landslip' type stuff in the the Camposol complex in Murcia - upper sector C if my memory serves me right. My question is a general one as to whether or not there are any updates regarding the situation there. Thanks in anticipation...




www.expatforum.com





But by all means leave.


----------



## fatoldbj

elle79 said:


> *Camposol*
> 
> Hi, I'm thinking if buying in camposol,Murcia, do any of you have any advice on the area and why it's so cheap there ?


Mainly people from down south of uk, many desperate for work of scrapping a living doing good or doggy jobs con artists and thieves a plenty and things are sorted out not by law or police by thugs coming to your door, half starving kids doing drug runs, small weed farms many users,to many broke ass people hanging on to living there renting who should be going back to the uk with there kids to get proper jobs and there kids to stand a chance, be careful of newcomer friendly advise like ill do this or that for you, dont let the mate next door change the looks and look out for desperate for work Scottish, watch out for doggy young men on camposol, the whole area was built on a sink whole next to a massive pig farm, many of the houses are so small its a scandal they were ever built, the walls made of cement, no proper foundations, sinking homes all over the place, when it rains its like from the bible floods, street turn to rivers, wholes all over the place, some very nasty guys and women that if they dont like you can be a problem, on saying that there are some really nice people there in a concrete jungle of Hell.


----------



## kaipa

fatoldbj said:


> Mainly people from down south of uk, many desperate for work of scrapping a living doing good or doggy jobs con artists and thieves a plenty and things are sorted out not by law or police by thugs coming to your door, half starving kids doing drug runs, small weed farms many users,to many broke ass people hanging on to living there renting who should be going back to the uk with there kids to get proper jobs and there kids to stand a chance, be careful of newcomer friendly advise like ill do this or that for you, dont let the mate next door change the looks and look out for desperate for work Scottish, watch out for doggy young men on camposol, the whole area was built on a sink whole next to a massive pig farm, many of the houses are so small its a scandal they were ever built, the walls made of cement, no proper foundations, sinking homes all over the place, when it rains its like from the bible floods, street turn to rivers, wholes all over the place, some very nasty guys and women that if they dont like you can be a problem, on saying that there are some really nice people there in a concrete jungle of Hell.


Well for your first post you certainly know how to whip up a hornets nest not to mention giving Dante a run for his money!!


----------



## Melosine

kaipa said:


> Well for your first post you certainly know how to whip up a hornets nest not to mention giving Dante a run for his money!!


I don't live on Camposol, and never would because it IS little England in the sun, but have visited a few times when I have needed a fish and chip fix however have NEVER seen a child there so wonder where fatoldbj gets his info.
Also mostly pensioners from the NORTH not south of UK. 
Not all the properties have problems and understand it is being enlarged !! even though believe only sector A has all the paperwork.
Cash machines have been " removed" by robbers on more than one occasion but don't think it is the weed growing parents of the invisible half starved kids.
In truth it's a development one loves or hates.


----------

